# Star Wars Episode 9: Gerüchte über Zweiteiler



## Darkmoon76 (13. August 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars Episode 9: Gerüchte über Zweiteiler* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars Episode 9: Gerüchte über Zweiteiler*


----------



## Frullo (14. August 2018)

Ich weiss gar nicht, wo ich anfangen soll...

Es wird also eine neue Trilogie im SW-Universum vorgesehen und dieser wird keine alle 3 Teile übergreifende Story gegeben? Bzw. jeder Regisseur eines Teiles kann eine vorgesehene Story einfach über Bord werfen und machen was er will? 

Wozu dann eine Trilogie???

Das, liebe Damen und Herren, nenne ich:

GANZ

SCHLECHTES

WORLD-BUILDING

...


----------



## Matthias Dammes (14. August 2018)

Star Wars braucht einen wie Kevin Feige bei Marvel, der das ganze Universum kontrolliert und das "Große Ganze" im Blick behält.
Mit Dave Filoni hätte Lucasfilm sogar jemanden, dem ich diese Rolle zutrauen würde, doch dazu müsste Kathleen Kennedy über ihren Schatten springen, Kompetenzen abgeben und Filoni über die Animated-Sparte hinaus wirken lassen.


----------



## Enisra (14. August 2018)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Star Wars braucht einen wie Kevin Feige bei Marvel, der das ganze Universum kontrolliert und das "Große Ganze" im Blick behält.
> Mit Dave Filoni hätte Lucasfilm sogar jemanden, dem ich diese Rolle zutrauen würde, doch dazu müsste Kathleen Kennedy über ihren Schatten springen, Kompetenzen abgeben und Filoni über die Animated-Sparte hinaus wirken lassen.



nja, man kommt irgendwo in Bereiche des Frühen EUs zurück, wo keiner einen Daumen drauf hatte (siehe die Alan Moore Comics)
Und einen 2 Teiler bei Star Wars wie jetzt bei Harry Potter? Wozu? Reicht doch aus wenn das wie bei 7 und 8 läuft, über den Punkt dass 8 da einsteigt hat keiner gejammert

Ach, bevor einer auf die Idee kommt zu behaupten das Lucas einen Plan gehäbt hätte zu 7-9; das waren vielleicht 2 Seiten für die gesamte Trilogie


----------



## christyan (14. August 2018)

"Weil die Story nicht in einen Film passt" - jaaaaa sicher.... kennt man ja schon das "Argument": Wie etwa beim Hobbit... ein Kinderbuch mit nicht mal 300 Seiten, welches man auf 3 Filme ausgeschlachtet hat, oder der letzte Teil von Harry Potter - da hat ja auch schon ein Film nicht für ein gaaaanzes Buch gereicht. DAS ist Geldmacherei! Mit Stil und Storytelling kann das nicht viel zu tun haben. Will man so den Solo Flop monetär kompensieren? Mir wäre es am liebsten, sie würden E9 genauso an die Wand fahren, wie E7 und E8. Danach lieber auf die Star Wars Stories konzentrieren. Die Kritik an Solo konnte ich nicht nachvollziehen und Rogue One ist der beste Disney Star Wars Film in meinen Augen... wenn man für das große Ganze keinen George Lucas hat, dann macht man eben Stand Alone Filme - was ist daran so schwierig? Es steht Star Wars drauf, die Leute rennen doch eh ins Kino... hört man dann noch Fans zu, dann weiß man auch, welchen Film man ablichten muss um Geld zu verdienen... mit Obi Wan und Boba Fett wäre sicher ein Hit vorprogrammiert!


----------



## xNomAnorx (14. August 2018)

Weiß ich nicht so genau was ich davon halten soll. Ob es im Endeffekt einer oder zwei Teile werden, ist mir glaube ich fast egal.
Die Motivation dahinter kann ich nachvollziehen. Wenn Abrams sich wirklich eine Story für alle drei Filme ausgedacht hat, die jetzt komplett über den Haufen geworfen worden ist, braucht es natürlich Zeit "aufzuräumen". Das Ganze ist aber richtig schlecht geplant gewesen. Eine Trilogie zu planen, bei der unterschiedliche Leute ohne Absprache die einzelnen Teile schreiben, ist eine ziemlich dumme Idee. Da hätte wirklich eine Person alles machen müssen. Wäre interessant gewesen zu sehen, was Abrams mit Episode 8 gemacht hätte.


----------



## MrNooP (14. August 2018)

Ich bin riesen Star Wars Fan, aber die Ausführung der Sequels ist einfach nur Panne. Wenn ich über den Nostalgie Faktor bei Ep7 hinwegsehe, dann bin ich unterm Strich echt enttäuscht. Wie kann man so etwas nur so schlecht managen? Ich glaube Abrams sogar, dass er mehr braucht als nur einen Film, um da ein einigermaßen ordentliches Finale zu schaffen. Ich persönlich hatte alleine schon soooo viel mehr von 8 erwartet, das ist unmöglich zu schaffen. Es ist wirklich einfach nur schade, dass so viel Potential so vergeben wurde.  Ich denke auch, das beste ist es wirklich Stories aus dem erweiterten Universum zu pushen. Solo und Rogue One haben viel Spaß gemacht und es gibt mit der Old Republic noch viel mehr Potential für eigentständige Filme.


----------



## xdave78 (14. August 2018)

tbh hätte sich das imo bei den Teilen 1-3 auch gelohnt- vor Allem bei Teil 3 welcher sich für mich nach wie vor total befremdlich "anfühlt". Da hat man die Handlung ab der 2ten Hälfte des Filmes wirklich zu sehr gehetzt weil man es in den Teilen 1 und 2 mehr oder weniger versäumt hatte den Konflikt in Anakin so raus zu arbeiten, dass man seinen Wandel nachvollziehen kann. So wie es im Endeffekt gemacht wurde, kommt es so rüber wie "mir gehts grad nicht gut- ich werde jetzt mal der Schrecken des Universums". Total lahm und für mich eigentlich der Todesstoß für die Prequels...naja tbh hat es mir eigentlich die Episoden 1-6 total versaut...auch wenn sie technisch schön anzusehen sind.

Das hat man bei Kylo Ren jetzt doch viel, viel besser gemacht. Man konnte seine Konflikte und Emotionen wirklich viel besser nachvollziehen....entweder es liegt am Darsteller oder an der Regie...keine Ahnung.
Jedenfalls hätte es JJ Abrahms machen sollen..also alles...


----------



## Baerschke (14. August 2018)

Es braucht keinen Zweiteiler. Ein Film mehr von Abrams ist mehr als genug. Ep. VII war schon schlimm genug. Mehr als actionreiche Kopien ohne Tiefgang sind nicht sein Ding. Weder bei Star Trek, noch bei Star Wars, hat er großartiges geschaffen. Ganz im Gegenteil.


----------



## Enisra (14. August 2018)

Baerschke schrieb:


> Es braucht keinen Zweiteiler. Ein Film mehr von Abrams ist mehr als genug. Ep. VII war schon schlimm genug. Mehr als actionreiche Kopien ohne Tiefgang sind nicht sein Ding. Weder bei Star Trek, noch bei Star Wars, hat er großartiges geschaffen. Ganz im Gegenteil.



keine Aktion bei Star Wars?
du hast die Filme aber schonmal gesehen?


----------



## Frullo (14. August 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> keine Aktion bei Star Wars?
> du hast die Filme aber schonmal gesehen?



Wo schreibt der von Dir zitierte etwas über keine Aktion?
Du hast das Posting schon gelesen?


----------

